# Black Patent Malt



## Snow (28/1/04)

I have a recipe that calls for Black Patent Malt, but I can't get it at the HBS. Is there an appropriate equivalent/replacement I can use? Maybe it's the same as Black Malt or is it Roasted Barley? 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## wessmith (28/1/04)

Snow, Black Patent is Roasted Malt, not roasted barley. Colour of both is around 1200 to 1500 EBC

Wes.


----------



## GMK (28/1/04)

Snow

It would be closer to black malt as opposed to Roasted Barley...

it goes excellent in dark ales and stouts.


----------



## Snow (28/1/04)

Thanks guys. I'll get some black malt. It's going in my new oatmeal stout recipe.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jayse (16/4/04)

another old thread.
patent refeers to a special malting machine which actaully stops the grain from catching fire and smoking etc.
One method it uses is spraying water on the grain somehow and at some stage.

anyway the the black malt i have been using is just called black malt, it is wonderful.

the next dark beers are gunna use the carafa type II though which is the same colour and is refered to as dehusked roast malt.

cheers jayse


----------

